# Keo Pedal Play?



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

I just put a new set of Look Keo Carbons on my bike and noticed that both pedals have a small amount of bearing play. Has anyone else noticed this with their new pedals? I had a set of 396 that felt a tad loose but it never got worse. Is this loose bearing pedal play built into Look pedals? Is their a weight limit for these pedals?


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Depends...*

I think there might be a weight limit on the Keo's with the ti spindle. I have the chromoly spindle Keo's and there is a slight bit of play at the interface where the spindle enters the carbon body. I have had these pedals for almost two years and have not had a problem. As per Look's instructions, I have relubed these pedals once and will be doing it again in a few months. The slight play is there regardless of how tight I tighten the retainer.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

I've never noticed any significant play in either the Ti or the Cro-Mo axles. Maybe just a tiny bit, but nothing that would cause me to be alarmed by it.

Oh, and the Ti spindles have a life-time warranty & no rider weight limit.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

return them there should be no play, plus they are lifetime warranty, don't worry look stands behind their pedals very well, we still get warranty's from 15yr old pedals


----------

